

Amazon retreats on Kindle's text-to-speech issue - jm4
http://news.cnet.com/8301-1023_3-10184406-93.html

======
cgranade
This is really quite sick. By retreating on this issue Amazon makes it just
that much harder for a reasonable interpretation of "derivative work" to hold,
especially for any products that haven't even been invented yet.

